#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-05
<Antrax2000> :D
<shipcode> hello
<Terminus> hi
<shipcode> just got home frm skul
 * shipcode mano kay Craw^
<Craw^> lol inunahan ako
<shipcode> =))
 * Craw^ mano kay Shipcode
<Craw^> wala si GreenCloud?
<shipcode> oo wla pa eh
<Craw^> baka busy o ini-interogate lol
<shipcode> lolz ewan
<shipcode> ako tgalko ng d nkapunta d2coz busy with skul an rootcon lately
<shipcode> http://rootcon.org/ 3 days b4 rootcon
<shipcode> yipee 3 days to go b4 ROOTCON
<shipcode> ok lang ba new setup ko ng ubuntu sa lappy ko > http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313003_269965193033293_100000594430765_974722_1247480_n.jpg
<epal> current setup ko pero d bagu :D http://i.imgur.com/6uRHE.png
<shipcode> aheheheheh
<shipcode> nilagyan ko compiz yung sa akin
<shipcode> mya mga fairy pixies at apoy na
<epal> apoy? ung parang mag close ng window? 
<shipcode> oo at may pixies
<epal> oooh, astig.. ung pixies ung bagu ko lang narinig heheh bagung effect bah or dati pa?
<shipcode> bago effectt po sir
<epal> i see
<shipcode> mahilig kasi ako sa compiz
<shipcode> =))
<shipcode> kakatuwa
<shipcode> pati mga classmates ko na mga babae nalilibog pag nakita nila compiz 
<epal> uu nga, may mga ripple effect pa ata un. hehe at astig dahil d din masyadong mabigat
<epal> gnome terminal ka diba? baka gusto mo din parang ascii tuwing open mo ng terminal :D
<shipcode> yep
<Craw^> hahaha @ shipcode
<shipcode> apoy apoy effect yeah
<shipcode> pano maging parang ascii tuwing open ng terminal
<Craw^> papa shipcode, send mo sa amin video ng talk mo sa rootcon ha, kahit ayaw mo mag-talk doon hahaha hanlabo.
<shipcode> lolz nman
<shipcode> sinabi nga wla ako talk dun eh
<shipcode> =))
<shipcode> iba speakers dun
<Antrax2000> :D
<Craw^> o nga, wala ka ngang talk dun, pero gagawa ako ng petition para maging speaker ka
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> sino gusto mag-sign? lol
<shipcode> wew
 * shipcode mano kay Antrax2000
 * Craw^ mano din kay Antrax2000
<Antrax2000> shipcode: musta bossing!
<Antrax2000> :D
<Antrax2000> :
<Antrax2000> :D
<shipcode> sup guys
<shipcode> m bak
<shipcode> Craw
<shipcode> mano po
<Craw^> yes papa
<shipcode> lol
<Craw^> lol
<compromised> hello
<Craw^> nadali mo ako dun ah
<shipcode> ahahahah
<shipcode> kakalagay kolang ng cairo sa bago kung ubuntu
<shipcode> hi compro =)
<compromised> nice
<compromised> dba dock un?
<Craw^> ano yung cairo?
<shipcode> dock
<shipcode> paikot ikot si tux sa dock
<shipcode> animation kasi
<compromised> mahilig ka pala sa 3D
<shipcode> yes po
<shipcode> pati compiz
<compromised> so naka compiz ka din?
<shipcode> pinaglalaruan ko
<compromised> ah I see.
<shipcode> pati fairy pixies effect
<shipcode> nkaka utog kasi eh
<compromised> nde ako mahilig sa 3D 
<compromised> hehe
<compromised> gs2 ko simple looks lang
<compromised> pero astigin
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> neron din ako simplelooks d2
<shipcode> meron*
<compromised> gs2 ko wlang icon sa desktop
<compromised> wlang taskbar
<compromised> rightclick ko lang menu ko na
<compromised> parang ganun ba
<shipcode> ah cli style
<shipcode> medyo adik din ako nyan
<compromised> nde yan cli style
<shipcode> mero mahilig din ako sa 3d effecs
<shipcode> ay
<shipcode> kala ko u hate guie style
<shipcode> =))
<shipcode> my bad
<compromised> nde ko hate
<compromised> nde ako 'mahilig'
<compromised> hehe
<compromised> iba po nde 'mahilig' sa tinatawag mo na 'hate'
<shipcode> ah =))
 * shipcode sorry nomon
<shipcode> lol
<compromised> hehe
 * shipcode brb, laro ng sims sa fb.lol
<shipcode> ano pa popang pa astig sa gnome
<shipcode> Craw ano suggestions mo pampaganda pa
<Craw^> pampaganda ng ano? antok nako eh lol
<shipcode> ng look sa ubuntu
<Craw^> ay wag mo ako itanong sa ganyan. newbie lang ako... di ko pa masyado napapaglaruan look ng sakin...
<shipcode> ahw
<shipcode> sayang nkaoffline is master Greencloud
<shipcode> pano mag set ng conky
<shipcode> cli sya
<shipcode> pero ewan panu mag configure
<Craw^> conky, edit mo yung conf file
<Craw^> inedit ko conf file ng conky ko using gedit
<shipcode> teka hanapin ko conf yun
<Craw^> /etc/conky/conky.conf yata
<shipcode> ayun annd2 na
<Craw^> then search ka lang sa internet ng mga templates then paste mo diyan sa conf file
<Craw^> compromised... stop fingering me lol
<Craw^> talk to you guys later. SHIPCODE, PM mo naman screenshot ng Conky mo... will check it when I wake up :D pa-autograph na rin.
<Craw^> g'night
<shipcode> LOL
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-06
<Antrax2000> 'morning to all :D
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000
<Antrax2000> tumatanda ako araw araw sa greeting n yan sir :)
<Craw^> lol
<shipcode> sup
<shipcode> eow powh
<Antrax2000> :D
<Antrax2000> g'evening
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000
<Antrax2000> tumandan naman ako
<Antrax2000> lol
<Craw^> lol
<Craw^> ok na ba connection mo?
<Antrax2000> connection ko sir? ko naman... hndi naman nagbabago
<Craw^> Uhm, I need clarification lang. Libre ba ang Software Freedom Day events?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-07
<epal> !seen greencloud
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<butiki> epal: greencloud was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 2 days, 7 hours, 54 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <GreenCloud> :D
<Antrax2000> :D
<epal> ola :D
<epal> ano pa tips sir pabilis ng internets? :D
<Craw^> :D
<epal> !seen *@andromeda.*
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<butiki> epal: I haven't seen anyone matching *@andromeda.*.
<epal> !seen epal
<butiki> epal: epal was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 6 seconds ago: <epal> !seen *@andromeda.*
<Antrax2000> pabilis ng internet? uhmm..... avail a T3 connection?! :)
<epal> waa, ung dns caching pa lang i think napagana ko :D
<epal> 0ms na 2nd dig heheh
<epal> Antrax2000: huhu paturo naman ng smarterbro mo hehehe
<epal> VerdeNube: paturo pa boss ng ibang tips para smarterbro :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-08
<Craw^> hello
<Craw^> Here we goooo (RE the ircd upgrades)...
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-09
<darknikx> hello
<darknikx> anyone can help me?
<darknikx> hello all
<Antrax2000> :D
<cyberjames> ;)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-11
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000
 * Craw^ mano kay Shipcode
<Craw^> musta rootcon?
<shipcode> ok nman
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> hehe it was fun really
<Craw^> I tried checking the Ustreams...
<Craw^> kaso di kaya ng net connection ko lol
<shipcode> LOL
<shipcode> atty vitangcol is my idol na
<shipcode> protector
<shipcode> sya
<Craw^> yung isang pinagtiyagaan ko for almost a minute di ko rin maintindihan ang sinasabi. medyo panget ang kinalabasan ng audio sa ustream...
<Craw^> binabasa ko na lang yung tweets kaso di din naman masyado consistent tweeting, sayang.
<shipcode> oo nga eh
<Craw^> kwento mo naman mga sinabi ni Atty. Vitangcol.
<shipcode> na wlang law na nagproprosecute ng hacker d2 sa pinas
<Craw^> may nabasa ako somewhere na pinag-iisipan na yata ng congress na dapat may law... but knowing congress, kelan pa kaya mapapasa yun?
<shipcode> ewan
<shipcode> lol
<Craw^> lol
<shipcode> nxt time mag ipon ka
<shipcode> rootcon 6 ay sa cebu pa rin
<Craw^> garrrrrrrrr
<Craw^> layo naman
<Craw^> pero sige try ko mag-ipon
<Craw^> may garden ba kayo? pwede ba mag-tent ako sa garden niyo para makatipid sa accommodations?
<Craw^> lol
<shipcode> LOL
<shipcode> dun ako kina ederts na22log nga eh
<shipcode> ksama ko si kamayutak
<arscariosus> kailan rootcon6 mga idol?
<shipcode> rootcon 6 will be happening on September 7-8, 2012 in Cebu City, detailed venue will follow soon...
<arscariosus> better save some $$ then
<shipcode> mag card ka idol total carder ka nman.lol
<Craw^> uy may date na pala
<arscariosus> hahaha student lang po sir :3
<shipcode> ako student din ako eh ;)
<compromised> rootcon, dba yan yung hacking convention?
<compromised> d2 sa PH
<compromised> kapareho din ng defcon sa US
<shipcode> natakot yung speaker frm trend micro sa akin
<shipcode> binomb ko ng questions
<shipcode> about shady rat sa 1st day
<shipcode> LOL
<shipcode> gagagaga
<Craw^> Yes sir, Philippine hacker conference nga po
<shipcode> ahahaha
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> affiliated to Defcon actually
<shipcode> it was named as Defcon PH but was changed to pinoygreyhat then to ROOTCON
<shipcode> then ginaya ng india ang name na rootcon
<compromised> kelan ba last nila na convention?
<compromised> trend micro yung anti virus company d2 sa ph?
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> last convention was sept 8-9
<shipcode> bago lang ntapos
<Craw^> hahaha sira ka papa shipcode
<Craw^> nasagot ba niya mga tanong mo?
<shipcode> d masyado
<shipcode> nag stutter
<Craw^> lol
<compromised> ahh
<shipcode> i mean sept. 9-10
<shipcode> sorry
<shipcode> lol
<compromised> anu2 mga topic dun sa convention?
<shipcode> topics > http://www.rootcon.org/xml/rootcon5/tracks
<compromised> wow
<compromised> infosec
<compromised> wla ba programming dun?
<shipcode> meron
<shipcode> yung reversing
<shipcode> at mga threat security
<shipcode> reverse engineering
<shipcode> tapos may contest na root me if u can na solid dns at freebsd
<shipcode> then wifi cracking contest
<shipcode> tapos capture the flag aka hakista challenge
<Craw^> sumali ka sa Root Me?
<compromised> anu yung solid dns
<shipcode> hacker jeopardy
<shipcode> <compromised> anu yung solid dns >>> isa sa mga security appliance/box ng infoweapons( a cebu based company of Lawrence Hughes) which was sold also to the US army
<compromised> parang embedded systems?
<shipcode> ito yung pic
<compromised> anung game yung root me
<shipcode> SolidDNS®, a future-proofed and secure DNS appliance that allows enterprises of any size to manage their Domain Name System service easily and efficiently. The product features an intuitive user interface and seamless support for IPv6, and was developed as a secure appliance from the ground up. SolidDNS® provides easy management of dual stack (supporting both IPv4 and IPv6) DNS and DHCP operations without the need for extensive Unix or BIND kn
<shipcode> owledge.
<shipcode> <Craw^> sumali ka sa Root Me? > yep pro wlang nka hack dun
<compromised> dugo ilong
<shipcode> http://infoweapons.com/content/soliddns-info-page?quicktabs_5=2#quicktabs-5
<compromised> wla ba dyan
<Craw^> lol @ compromised
<shipcode> ito 
<compromised> in layman's term
<shipcode> tignan mo
<shipcode> http://infoweapons.com/content/soliddns-info-page?quicktabs_5=2#quicktabs-5
<shipcode> root me is when u get rooted frm the machine, making u the super user
<shipcode> root > uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<compromised> ay sipon pala lumabas
<compromised> heh
<Craw^> shipcode, anong ginawa ng closest to winning sa Root Me?
<compromised> su lang
<shipcode> <Craw^> shipcode, anong ginawa ng closest to winning sa Root Me? > ma root mo
<shipcode> compromised> su lang >>>>>> nope u need to root it
<compromised> su ka lang ganun?
<shipcode> meaning
<shipcode> nit just use the command su
<shipcode> but exploit it
<Craw^> nonono... walang winner diba? pero sino ang pinakamalapit sa pag-root? sana clear tanong ko lol
<compromised> ahh exploit pala mismo
<compromised> eh dba matagalun
<shipcode> nonono... walang winner diba? pero sino ang pinakamalapit sa pag-root? sana clear tanong ko lol >>> nka connect sa box
<shipcode> yan pinakamalapit
<compromised> matagal un*
<compromised> bubuo ka pa ng code
<compromised> ilang duration ba binigay?
<compromised> aalamin mo pa yung weakness ng system
<compromised> hah
<compromised> hanggang xp lang ako
<shipcode> <!-- Nmap 5.00 scan initiated Fri Sep  9 16:37:20 2011 as: nmap -A -oA soliddns 10.0.3.3 -->
<shipcode> <nmaprun scanner="nmap" args="nmap -A -oA soliddns 10.0.3.3" start="1315557440" startstr="Fri Sep  9 16:37:20 2011" version="5.00" xmloutputversion="1.03">
<shipcode> <scaninfo type="connect"  protocol="tcp" numservices="1000" services="1,3-4,6-7,9,13,17,19-26,30,32-33,37,42-43,49,53,70,79-85,88-90,99-100,106,109-111,113,119,125,135,139,143-144,146,161,163,179,199,211-212,222,254-256,259,264,280,301,306,311,340,366,389,406-407,416-417,425,427,443-445,458,464-465,481,497,500,512-515,524,541,543-545,548,554-555,563,587,593,616-617,625,631,636,646,648,666-668,683,687,691,700,705,711,714,720,722,726,749,765,777,7
<shipcode> 83,787,800-801,808,843,873,880,888,898,900-903,911-912,981,987,990,992-993,995,999-1002,1007,1009-1011,1021-1100,1102,1104-1108,1110-1114,1117,1119,1121-1124,1126,1130-1132,1137-1138,1141,1145,1147-1149,1151-1152,1154,1163-1166,1169,1174-1175,1183,1185-1187,1192,1198-1199,1201,1213,1216-1218,1233-1234,1236,1244,1247-1248,1259,1271-1272,1277,1287,1296,1300-1301,1309-1311,1322,1328,1334,1352,1417,1433-1434,1443,1455,1461,1494,1500-1501,1503,1521,1
<shipcode> 524,1533,1556,1580,1583,1594,1600,1641,1658,1666,1687-1688,1700,1717-1721,1723,1755,1761,1782-1783,1801,1805,1812,1839-1840,1862-1864,1875,1900,1914,1935,1947,1971-1972,1974,1984,1998-2010,2013,2020-2022,2030,2033-2035,2038,2040-2043,2045-2049,2065,2068,2099-2100,2103,2105-2107,2111,2119,2121,2126,2135,2144,2160-2161,2170,2179,2190-2191,2196,2200,2222,2251,2260,2288,2301,2323,2366,2381-2383,2393-2394,2399,2401,2492,2500,2522,2525,2557,2601-2602,
<shipcode> 2604-2605,2607-2608,2638,2701-2702,2710,2717-2718,2725,2800,2809,2811,2869,2875,2909-2910,2920,2967-2968,2998,3000-3001,3003,3005-3007,3011,3013,3017,3030-3031,3050,3052,3071,3077,3128,3168,3211,3221,3260-3261,3268-3269,3283,3300-3301,3306,3322-3325,3333,3351,3367,3369-3372,3389-3390,3404,3476,3493,3517,3527,3546,3551,3580,3659,3689-3690,3703,3737,3766,3784,3800-3801,3809,3814,3826-3828,3851,3869,3871,3878,3880,3889,3905,3914,3918,3920,3945,3971
<shipcode> ,39
 * compromised na hilo
<compromised> anu yan?
<compromised> landline numbers?
<compromised> heh.
<shipcode> 998 filtered ports
<shipcode> PORT    STATE SERVICE    VERSION
<shipcode> 53/tcp  open  domain
<shipcode> 443/tcp open  ssl/https?
<shipcode> yan lumabas sa nma ko
<shipcode> so need ng certificate hijacking
<shipcode> kasi 443
<shipcode> https yan eh
<shipcode> hirap
<compromised> san yan
<shipcode> sa solid dns
<shipcode> during the con
<compromised> anu yun mga numbers sa taas
<Craw^> 2 ports lang open?
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> services yan
<compromised> anu yung 53
<compromised> ssl sa 443
<compromised> domain
<Craw^> ah hindi yan yung sa Root Me?
<compromised> website ba penipenitrate niyo?
<shipcode> nope
<shipcode> solid dns yan
<compromised> I mean website nila?
<Craw^> ah, akala ko naman sa Root Me yan
<shipcode> nope
<shipcode> sa root me nga yan
<compromised> cnu winner
<shipcode> wla eh
<compromised> nge
<shipcode> kasi d pwde sumali ang na setup at ang ibang goons
<compromised> pwde ba un
<Craw^> ah o nga pala lol ano ba yan... hanap na nga muna ako ng pagkain
<shipcode> hirap nga eh
<compromised> astig
<compromised> anu sana price
<shipcode> kasi appliance na na sold sa us army\
<shipcode> ah yung price is android tablet
<compromised> wow
<compromised> android tablet
<shipcode> tapos free access sa incoming con
<compromised> ilan ba participants
<Craw^> anong tablet?
<Craw^> samsung?
<compromised> nde bawal yung rootcon?
<compromised> underground community kc
<shipcode> d nman underground an rootcon eh
<shipcode> 205 >participants
<shipcode> ewan anong tablet
<shipcode> basta android eclair
<Craw^> o nga, di naman underground ang rootcon
<Craw^> actually educational nga siya, kaya ko sana gusto mag-attend, layo lang
<shipcode> parang defcon
<compromised> ah ic kala ko kc puro blackhat mga andun
<Craw^> madami din mga speakers nila mga professional whitehats...
<shipcode> mixed bro
<shipcode> may greyhat
<shipcode> may blackhat
<shipcode> may whitehat din
<compromised> ahh nice
<shipcode> may feds
<shipcode> in fact nandun din ang departmnt of defense na director
<Craw^> sa rootcon?
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> sumali
<Craw^> haha nice
<arscariosus> sayang talaga hindi ako nakapunta :(
<Craw^> kung andun ako magpapa-autograph ako sa mga yon
<Craw^> pati kay papa shipcode papa-autograph ako lol
<shipcode> may lockpicking na topic
<shipcode> LOL
<shipcode> si jolly mongrel
<arscariosus> makapagipon na nga para next year wahahaha
<compromised> anung feds
<arscariosus> hirap maging estudyante walang pera
<shipcode> gamit paper clip sa pag lockpick ng pusas
<compromised> lol
<shipcode> feds > govt agents
<shipcode> arscariosus> hirap maging estudyante walang pera  >student dn ako =)
<shipcode> oo nga
<shipcode> mahal din kc
<compromised> pati lockpick tinuturo dun?
<shipcode> dinemo
<shipcode> oo
<compromised> madami sideline
<compromised> pwde mo pagkakitaan yung skills mo
<compromised> tutal madami ka namn alam
<shipcode> true true..i agree with compromised
<arscariosus> sir shipcode di bale didiskarte na talaga ako next year haha. kelan kaya magiging sa manila ulit katulad ng pinoy greyhat gathering
<compromised> ganyan pag student
<compromised> dapat madiskarte
<compromised> student din ako eh
<compromised> hehe
<Craw^> arscariosus, sana nga meron sa manila no?
<compromised> oo nga
<compromised> sana me convention din sa mnila
<arscariosus> okay lang ilang MP lang yan at ilang thesis
<arscariosus> magkakapamasahe at accommodation na hahaha
<shipcode> actually sa cebu padin i held nxt yr
<compromised> sir shipcode baka pwde ka d2 http://www.zerodayinitiative.com/
<shipcode> kasi 2-4 was held in manila
<shipcode> 0 day ;)
<compromised> yep
<compromised> pwde ka dyan
<compromised> madami ka alam security
<shipcode> send ko CLA emAIL inviation for nxt yr's con
<compromised> madami ka alam sa security*
<shipcode> ito lang advise pag nsa con
<shipcode> wag mag login sa mga sites
<shipcode> dapat nka tunnel
<shipcode> at nka vpn
<compromised> bakit namn
<shipcode> kasi may wall of sheep
<compromised> anung tunnel
<Craw^> brb, hanap food.
<shipcode> ssh tunnel
<compromised> sa GG meron din tunnel
<shipcode> ganito kasi yan
<shipcode> may wall of sheep
<shipcode> kami
<shipcode> tapos
<compromised> wall of sheep?
<compromised> anu po un
<shipcode> i popost sa screen ang mga captured packets using arp poisoning
<shipcode> makikita mga fb logs dun
<shipcode> etc etc
<shipcode> email
<compromised> wa
<compromised> bakit may ganun
<shipcode> d lesson is to learn how to secure urlself
<shipcode> may ganun
<compromised> envasion of privacy na un
<shipcode> nope
<shipcode> kasi
<shipcode> d nilogin tapos sa passwd nilagyan asterisk sa mga dulo na
<shipcode> bale
<shipcode> its aim is to promote security
<shipcode> yun lang po
<compromised> ah ok
<shipcode> invasion pag pinasok namin fb nyo
<shipcode> pero pag wall of sheep hindi
<Craw^> hahaha sakto parang sa defcon
<compromised> anu gagawin niyo po sa mga login kapag nakuha niyo
<shipcode> gnyan din sa defcon
<Craw^> may wall of sheep din dun
<shipcode> wla
<shipcode> post lang sa screen
<shipcode> parang wall of shame din
<compromised> ah ok
<arscariosus> sir shipcode taga cebu ka rin ba?
<shipcode> yep
<compromised> paano po yung ma bypass
<shipcode> wag po sir,student lang ako
<arscariosus> shipcode, ninja naman hahaha
<compromised> sir na lang
<shipcode> <compromised> paano po yung ma bypass >>>> d bypass...arp poisoning
<compromised> ah ok
<compromised> arp
<shipcode> through the use of ettercap or wireshark ;)
<compromised> para ka kasing instructor
<compromised> hehe
<compromised> sir!
<shipcode> lolz nman
<arscariosus> hahaha
<compromised> pwde ka na mag turo
<arscariosus> sir shipcode CS ba course mo? curious lang ako haha
<compromised> sir shipcode anu po mga programming language na alam mo?
<compromised> ako IS
<shipcode> advance diploma in programming po ako
<compromised> 2nd yr
<shipcode> 1st yr pa ako
<compromised> wow
<compromised> 1st yr?
<arscariosus> ako din 2nd year, kami ni iamanepichero 
<compromised> ilang taon no po kau
<arscariosus> kaso web applications development kami hehe
<compromised> na*
<compromised> advance pa ha
<shipcode> kasi dati ab philo ako for 3 yrs
<arscariosus> hahahaha
<shipcode> 19 na po ako
<compromised> anu ibig sabihin sa programming
<arscariosus> ab lit ako dati sir hahaha
<arscariosus> weird
<compromised> anu mga programming language tinatackle niyo?
<shipcode> ah php at c++ at vbs
<shipcode> kami sa skul
<shipcode> pero nakakaintindi na ako perl
<compromised> san po kau fluent
<shipcode> kasi yung irc bot ko is coded in perl
<arscariosus> oks din ruby pang gawa ng irc bot sir
<compromised> eh d madami kau sideline niyan
<compromised> nde ka lang programmer
<arscariosus> oo infosec pa hehe
<compromised> I mean
<shipcode> sali po kau sa forums > http://forum.rootcon.org/index.php
<compromised> nde ka lang security analyst
<compromised> programmer pa
<arscariosus> compromised, sang school ka, pwede malaman?
<compromised> dito po ako sa gensan
<compromised> up
<arscariosus> wow
<compromised> kau po
<arscariosus> feu - east asia college, hindi uso sa school namin info sec
<arscariosus> uso dun IUPC at ICPC. 
<arscariosus> weird.
<compromised> far eastern?
<arscariosus> yup
<compromised> ah ok
<arscariosus> kami ni iamanepichero classmate ko sya
<compromised> anu yung IUPC ICPS
<arscariosus> yung programming competition ng acm
<compromised> anung course niyo po
<arscariosus> web applications development kami
<compromised> ah ok
<compromised> php/asp/jsp?
<arscariosus> sir shipcode ano po magandang book pang starters sa info sec?
<arscariosus> compromised, ruby on rails at python minamaster ko. pero ang tinuturo sa min php/java EE
<arscariosus> saka C at Java SE sa mga lower subjects
<compromised> java EE, jsp?
<compromised> hee
<compromised> nice
<arscariosus> oo sir yun ang major namin e.
<arscariosus> hindi ko digs masyado java masyadong verbose
<compromised> pare pareho lang pala tau
<arscariosus> ganun din sa nyo sir?
<compromised> java din samin
<compromised> java SE/ME/EE
<compromised> C#
<compromised> yep
<compromised> php
<arscariosus> sa bagong curriculum sa min may Java ME na rin sa specialization namin
<arscariosus> pero di kami inabot
<arscariosus> web lang kami walang mobile hehe
<compromised> mobile
<compromised> pang mobile un
<compromised> mahirap nga
<compromised> sayang
<compromised> maganda sana
<arscariosus> e android dev sir tinry mo na?
<compromised> nde pa po
<compromised> kau?
<arscariosus> tinry ko pero hindi ako lumayo hehe naging busy e
<compromised> ah ic
<compromised> CS po kau?
<iamanepichero> noobs lg po ako :D
<arscariosus> CS ako dati pero nagshift ako sa IT with specialization in web apps
<compromised> ah sayang
<compromised> bakit po kau nag shift
<compromised> nde ba maganda CS sa inyo?
<arscariosus> ganun din naman, depende din sa tao
<arscariosus> kung interesado sa algorithms
<arscariosus> hehe
<shipcode> ah...books
<shipcode> hmmmm
<shipcode> sa infosec
<shipcode> naggogogle lang ako eh
<shipcode> tapos
<shipcode> try ko mga payloads ng metasploit
<arscariosus> ganun din ginagawa ko ngayon sir
<compromised> payloads
<arscariosus> kaso nafufrustrate ako
<compromised> anu yung payloads
<compromised> pay loads
<arscariosus> openVAS gamit ko at nmap
<arscariosus> kaso wala akong mahanap na vulnerabilities :(
 * compromised dugo ilong
<arscariosus> so di ko maapply
<shipcode> tapos nakikihalobilo sa mga undergrnd groups
 * Craw^ abot tissue kay compromised
<compromised> san niyo yan nakukuha
<compromised> haha
<compromised> alien words
<arscariosus> wala ako mahanap na exploit na eksakto
<shipcode> reformed defacer kasi ako pero now greyhat na
<compromised> openVAS
<compromised> nmap
<compromised> metasploit
<shipcode> used to be frm projectx
<arscariosus> hindi naman ako ganun ka leet para gumawa ng exploit ko :(
<shipcode> http://www.pnri.dost.gov.ph/about.html
<shipcode> used to be frm this group
<shipcode> but i quit defacing
<arscariosus> wow
<arscariosus> paano ba magdeface? sql injection?
<shipcode> dami paraan
<compromised> waaaaaa
<shipcode> s
<shipcode> sqli
<compromised> .gov
<shipcode> rfi
<compromised> ma t tv tau niyan
<shipcode> lfi
<compromised> kau po nag hack nun?
<shipcode> dnn
<compromised> cnu po mga projectx
<shipcode> d ako
<shipcode> d ako nyan
<shipcode> dating team mates
<shipcode> projectx > secret na yan mate
<shipcode> irc ng irc lang cla
<arscariosus> binabasa ko ngayong CEH review kaso parang walang dating. puro terminology.
<shipcode> CEH course is a shit\
<arscariosus> hindi ko na nga tinuloy. mas madami pa natutuhan ko sa youtube.
<shipcode> tomo
<arscariosus> kaso ang script kiddie ng dating ko hahaha
<shipcode> magandang scanner dude is piata
<shipcode> sa ssh
<shipcode> kasi may bruteforce
<shipcode> tapos sa crackin nman ay wifited
<shipcode> i mean wifite
<arscariosus> noted. hindi pa ako familiar sa mga yan haha 
<shipcode> i mean wifi crackin
<arscariosus> aircrack palang nagagamit ko haha
<shipcode> wifite is coded in python
<shipcode> aircrack is good
<shipcode> cli din
<shipcode> sa rootcon
<shipcode> nagbabantay din kami sino nag aarp poisoning
<shipcode> si spry kinopya nya mac ng user para ma couter
<shipcode> counter
<shipcode> so in the end
<arscariosus> mac cloning sir?
<shipcode> sya na arp poisoned
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> mac cloning
<arscariosus> gumagana yun sa school heheh
<shipcode> yan din kasi vulne ng mga 4g wimax routers
<shipcode> tapos
<shipcode> pinopost namin
<shipcode> sino nag snisnif na mac
<shipcode> nkalagay sa screen
<shipcode> good luck sniffing ;)
<shipcode> ahhehehehe
<arscariosus> ayos, may 1 year pa ako para matuto hahaha
<arscariosus> at mag ipon
<arscariosus> sir shipcode penge naman ng decent na resources para ma jump start yung learning namin
<arscariosus> hehehe
<shipcode> wla ako eh
<arscariosus> kahit titles lang
<Craw^> ako meron
<shipcode> nagbabasa ako sa offensive security
<Craw^> http://www.google.com lol
<shipcode> tomo
<shipcode> si Craw
<Craw^> pero eto seryoso
<arscariosus> hahaha hindi ko kasi alam san magsisimula
<Craw^> http://www.governmentsecurity.org/
<Craw^> basa kayo ng forum diyan
<arscariosus> masyadong malawak yung skill set na kelangan
<Craw^> madami siguro kayo makukuhang links
<arscariosus> sa offensive security dun ako naututo mag metasploit
<arscariosus> pero konti lang
<arscariosus> hehe
<arscariosus> thanks sir Craw^ 
<Craw^> shipcode, nakakuha ka pala ng kopya ng NodeZero Rootcon edition?
<Craw^> arscariosus, no problem
<shipcode> wla pa eh
<shipcode> tapos
<shipcode> bro
<shipcode> sa sqli
<shipcode> d ako gumagamit ng tools
<shipcode> manual
<shipcode> yan dapat kasi
<shipcode> kasi yung philker skiddies yun eh xcept kay blackrain
<Craw^> si blackrain very helpful pag dating sa sqli
<shipcode> sa privatex manual din, lalo na si 13
<Craw^> pero di ko alam na skids ang ibang members ng philkers...
<Craw^> may philker member ba dito sa channel? paki confirm or deny naman lol
 * arscariosus can't relate O_O
<Craw^> shipcode, ano nga ulit yung torrent site? buhaypirata.org ba yun?
<shipcode> buhaypirata.net
<shipcode> wlang philker d2
<Craw^> shipcode, naninigurado lang, baka meron eh tas tahimik lang lol
<Craw^> shipcode, may mga ebooks ba sa buhaypirata?
<compromised> sql lang alam ko
<compromised> mysql querries
 * arscariosus is intrigued
<compromised> anu po yung sqli
<compromised> bagong language?
<Craw^> sqli = sql injection
<arscariosus> compromised, sql injection is a technique
<compromised> sa db
<compromised> anu po yan
<compromised> technique po san
<arscariosus> ang pinakabasic e sa forms
<arscariosus> minsan nag eeval ng code
<Craw^> search mo sa google or sa wikipedia ang sql injection. sa wikipedia may ok na article about that
<shipcode> meron yta
<shipcode> kalimutan ko
<shipcode> teka
<shipcode> guys
<compromised> yes sir
<shipcode> punta kau irc.dalnet tapos #buhaypirata
<compromised> philker
<compromised> sikat un dba
<compromised> hacking group d2 sa phil
<compromised> mga ka brod mo un sir shipcode ?
<shipcode> hindi
<shipcode> pero i know them
<shipcode> killa ko leader nila
<shipcode> pumpasok sa channel namin
<shipcode> nag chachat kami
<Craw^> si blackrain ba leader nila?
<compromised> san po channel niyo
<shipcode> #buhaypirata
<compromised> wla po tao
<shipcode> meron
<Craw^> di ako makakonek sa dalnet :/
<Craw^> oops, spoke too soon
<shipcode> sa irc.dal.net
<Craw^> compromised, sa dalnet ka magkonek
<compromised> ah ok
<compromised> wa
<compromised> baka me hakir dun
<compromised> makita ip ko
<compromised> hacker*
<shipcode> h4xor
<compromised> safe ba dun mag connect?
<arscariosus> dito din naman makikita IP
<shipcode> hindi ;)
<arscariosus> if im not mistaken
<compromised> sakin naka cloak
<compromised> kaya safe ako
<compromised> hehe
<Craw^> compromised, ano ba gamit mo na IRC client?
<arscariosus> ako naka vm e
<arscariosus> hahaha
<compromised> xchat po
<compromised> minsan irssi
<compromised> xhcat po kung naka multi network ako
<Craw^> parehas tayo... xchat and minsan irssi
<compromised> xchat*
<compromised> irssi kapag isang network lang
<compromised> anu ic
<compromised> distro niyo ubuntu?
<arscariosus> gusto ko subukan mag BT
<arscariosus> may persistent mode ba BT pag sa usb?
<compromised> BT?
<arscariosus> hindi ko pa kasi na try
<compromised> bluetooth?
<Craw^> arscariosus, BackTrack?
<Craw^> lol compromised 
<arscariosus> Craw^, yup
<compromised> me bluetooth po sa ubuntu
<arscariosus> compromised, BT5 sorry
<compromised> nde na kailangna ng drivers
<Craw^> arscariosus, spare USB lang kelangan mo
<compromised> bluetooth 5
<Craw^> lol compromised 
<compromised> anu ba yung bt
<Craw^> BackTrack!
<compromised> wag niyo e shortcut
<arscariosus> Craw^, pero pwede yung yung mag HD space sa usb?
 * compromised na hilo
<compromised> lol
<arscariosus> yung pwede ako mag install?
<Craw^> langya compromised tumatawa ako mag-isa dito lol
<compromised> haha
<compromised> kau din kc eh
<Craw^> arscariosus, not sure pero sa nabasa ko about BT parang hindi yata
<Craw^> kasi designed siya for pentesting
<compromised> technical kau sa mga terms
<Craw^> lol
<arscariosus> compromised, backtrack is an infosec distro based on ubuntu
<compromised> pasensya na nde ako maka cope up
<arscariosus> pentest distro yata
<compromised> ah 
<arscariosus> may classmate kasi ako ahead sa infosec stuff sa min at sobrang naamaze ako
<compromised> dami niyo talaga alam sa infosec
<Craw^> compromised, http://www.offensive-security.com diyan mo basahin about BT
<arscariosus> hindi noobs lang ako actually
<Craw^> ako din noob
<Craw^> actually mas baguhan pa ako sa noob
<arscariosus> oks ako sa dev at algo pero sa infosec stuff wala ako olats hahaha
<arscariosus> sir Craw^, i find that hard to believe
<arscariosus> hahaha
<Craw^> ok lang, ako din eh. I find it hard to believe... naniniwala lang ako pag nasa harap nako ng pc at di ko na alam kung anong gagawin ko
<Craw^> pero pag tulog ako... pakshet I'm 1337
<Craw^> lol
<arscariosus> hahahahaha
<arscariosus> kaso one indication that you know a lot, alam mo yung local groups hahaha
<Craw^> ngek di yun indication...
<Craw^> ibig sabihin lang nun chismoso ako
 * arscariosus knows nothing
<Craw^> basa nang basa ng kung anu-ano
<Craw^> lol
<arscariosus> ako overwhelmed ako
<arscariosus> di ko alam san magsisimula hahahaha
<Craw^> hahaha I know the feeling
<compromised> haha
<compromised> ako
<Craw^> umpisa ka sa simple... sqli
<shipcode> actually
<Craw^> ayan na si master shipcode
<shipcode> asianpride is better
<compromised> lns -s /dev/null /brain
<compromised> lol
<shipcode> who the fuck is scryptz0?
<compromised> ln*
<Craw^> shipcode, bro, sabi ko sa buhaypirata bibigyan mo kami ng P1,000 kung pumunta kami dun
<Craw^> ayaw nila magbayad
<Craw^> ikaw daw ang kausapin
<Craw^> tumatanggap ako ng paypal
<arscariosus> hahaha
<arscariosus> ang alam ko lang
<shipcode> LOL
<arscariosus> sudo rm -rf /
<Craw^> <shipcode> who the fuck is scryptz0? <-- LOL EWAN!
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> fed yun promise
<Craw^> arscariosus, lol sira
<arscariosus> hala wala na si compromised
<arscariosus> sya yung fed!
<Craw^> arscariosus, lagot ka ginawa yata ni compromised ang command na yan! sudo rm -rf /
<shipcode> LOL
<Craw^> lol
<arscariosus> brb lipat lang akong ap
<Craw^> langya ngayon ko lang nadiscover ang metaspoilt unleashed...
<Craw^> hirap naman nito... masyadong multitasking... irc... basa basa sa metasploit unleashed... sim social...
<shipcode> lol ganun ba
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> ok din yan Craw
<shipcode> tulog na ako
<Craw^> ako din
<Craw^> good night paps
<shipcode> may class paako bukas bye
<Craw^> bb
<Craw^> arscariosus, umalis na kaming lahat kasi umalis ka eh
<arscariosus> sir Craw^ hahaha
<arscariosus> oh that's sad
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-07
<GreenCloud> gandang gabi!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-08
<sc0pe> gandang araw!
<impeldown> gandang tanghali
#ubuntu-ph 2013-09-05
<strong> ahemz
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-02
<W``> Hello po
#ubuntu-ph 2015-09-04
<Ramseize> hi guys
#ubuntu-ph 2018-09-07
<steward25> hello po
